# transformar un parlante de 4 ohm a 8ohm



## pachi2009 (Nov 22, 2009)

hola muy buenas queria preguntarles si me pueden ayudr como puedo pasar un parlante de 4 ohm  a 8 ohm? desde ya muchas gracias un saludo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 22, 2009)

mandando a hacer una bobina de 8 Ohm.

Saludos.


----------



## pachi2009 (Nov 22, 2009)

si eso seria pero me sale mas economico un parlante nuevo lo que pasa es que es para un 2.1 con un tda 7377 lo hice un uno de 8" a 8 ohm y dos de 5" mas un twester de 2" y los de 5 son de 4 ohm y los de 2" de 8 y me hace un poco menos de 3 ohm y eo me hace apagar el tda por proteccion por eso como puedo hacer para dejar en 8 ohm el de 5"


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 22, 2009)

Puedes hacer 3 cosas:

1-mandar a rebobinar los dos parlantes pero a 8 Ohm.
2-colocar los dos parlantes en serie, eso equivaldria a una sola carga de 8 Ohm.
3-comprar los parlantes nuevos, a 8 Ohm.

Saludos.


----------



## dcastillom (Dic 16, 2009)

Pon una resistencia de 4  ohm en serie para crear mas carga.


----------



## bebeto (Dic 16, 2009)

dcastillom dijo:


> Pon una resistencia de 4 ohm en serie para crear mas carga.


 

Seria mejor colocar parlantes en serie... porque sin colocas una resistencia estarias disipando practicamente la mitad de la potencia en la R, y seria potencia disipada en forma de calor o lo que es lo mismo:  perdida de potencia inutilmente


----------



## dcastillom (Dic 16, 2009)

Asi es se pierde potencia por la carga, pero creo que es mejor que poner 2 parlantes, una pequeña resistencia, por un enorme parlarte, con ambas opciones no creo que use el 100% de la potencia.


----------



## castro (Dic 17, 2009)

creo que un crossover te podria servir


----------



## Rick-10 (Dic 17, 2009)

Pone los parlantes en serie.


----------



## electronix (Dic 26, 2009)

comprate uno de 8 ohmios ps 
sino pon 2  de  4 ohmios en serie


----------



## chileno (Dic 26, 2009)

coloca 2 parlantes de 4 ohm por salida y aras 8 Ohm, o mandalos abobinar a 8 Ohm


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 26, 2009)

yo en mi opinion pondria 2 parlantes de 4 ohm en serie...ya que:
*no gastas potencia de gusto como seria con una resistecia.
*no grastarias $ ni con un crossover, parlante nuevo o rebobinado...
yo pienso esoo...

agamos algo...pachi2009 crea una encuesta en el post con estas opciones:

*comprar parlante nuevo
*poner 2 de 4ohm en serie
*mandar a rebobinar
*usar crossover
*usar resistencia

y pon un tiempo de finalizacion... quien gana sera porque es la mejor alternativa...y la mas confiable.... ponle unos 10/15 dias...

que opinan mis colegas?
para ponernos bien de acuerdo...

un saludo"!


----------



## blasidalen (Dic 27, 2009)

Debes poner dos parlantes de 4 en serie.lo de la resistencia no da buen resultado se calentara mucho llegando a quemarse,amenos que uses una bobinada de gran potencia (tanta como la del altavoz) con lo cual tendrias una estufa calentando al ritmo de la musica.Mandar bobinar un altavoz seguro no te vale la pena en tal caso compratelos de 8 ohm directamente.


----------



## pachi2009 (Ene 11, 2010)

gente muchas gracias por sus respuestas voy a ver como hago porque no cuento con mucho presupuesto haber como me las arreglo jaja un saludo


----------



## crash1912 (Ene 12, 2010)

castro dijo:


> creo que un crossover te podria servir



un crossover no es para definir rangos de frecuencias y demas? que tiene que ver con la impedancia de los altavoces?


----------



## mariano22 (Ene 13, 2010)

una pregunta *boba* tal vez, no se puede poner una resistencia de 4ohm en serie al parlante y fue?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 13, 2010)

a ver si entienden el hecho de que la resistencia de 4ohms necesitara ser de al menos 10 watts y disipara gran parte de la potencia en forma de calor...NO en forma de sonido..

si colocas 2 parlantes en serie ambos disipan potencia en forma de audio
si colocas 1 parlante y 1 resistor solo la mitad de la potencia será disipada en audio


----------



## ibdali (Feb 4, 2010)

lo del resistor no sirve, como dice "dj draco", desperdicias demasiada potencia.

"crash1912", te dicen lo del crossover porque de esta manera también aumentarías la impedancia(depende mucho del diseño del crossover)


----------



## TRUERMS (Mar 15, 2010)

2 PARLANTES DE 4 OHM EN SERIE ( igual diámetro iguales características. en definitiva dos parlantes iguales)


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 15, 2010)

*pachi2009*, acá se trata el tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/adaptador-impedancia-10987/

Y buscá que hay otros más me parece..

En el Post del usuario *tecnideso*, explica que la adaptación de impedancia se hace con transformadores de relación 2:1.

Y en otro POST (del 2007) que leí pero no encuentro ahora, *Fogonazo*, hablaba del mismo tema, y en resúmen eran caros, y difíciles de conseguir.

Saludos!


----------



## pachi2009 (Mar 18, 2010)

muchas gracias por sus ideas y su ayuda


----------



## paulsixslip (Jul 1, 2011)

Alguno de ustedes sabe como pasar un parlante de 8 ohm a 1 ohm
es para la salida de un amp de 100 w por favor 
agradesco que me pudieran ayudar en algo


----------

